# beach umbrella



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "beach umbrella" in Romanian?

It is a noun, meaning the kind of umbrella people use to protect themselfs from too much sun on a beach.

Here is a picture.

suggestion: plajă umbrelă

Thank you.


----------



## OldAvatar

Umbrelă de plajă


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> Umbrelă de plajă


 
Hi! 

I agree with OldAvatar, but what about *parasol*? 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

robbie_SWE said:


> Hi!
> 
> I agree with OldAvatar, but what about *parasol*?
> 
> robbie



Cute, but I have yet to meet someone who actually uses the term. 

Plus I was never quite sure if parasol can mean a beach umbrella or only one of those lovely things ladies used to protect their lovely complexion from the sun with


----------



## OldAvatar

Robbie ştie ceva.
Parasolar este chestia aia care se pliază pe parbriz pentru a păstra umbră în habitaclu. Cu ceva vreme în urmă erau folii de plastic care se lipeau pe partea superioară a parbrizului. Acelea erau tot parasolare.
Dar nu poţi să spui unei umbrele că e parasolar, nu înţelege nimeni nimic.


----------



## robbie_SWE

According to multiple sources, the word _parasol_ in several languages can be used to describe this. 

I was wondering if the same word could be used in Romanian. 

Toate cele bune! 

 robbie


----------



## fluturas rosu

According to DEX,        *"parasól*, _parasóluri,_ s.n. (înv. şi reg.) *1.* umbrelă de soare. *2.* paraşută. *3.* apărătoare împotriva muştelor. *4.* aripă de avion monoplan."
But I don't think that people use this term nowadays.


----------

